# Tesla 3 2022



## Sundevil22 (3 mo ago)

Hello all,
I will be a heading to Tesla to complete a purchase of a 2022 model 3. 
It is what I would call the basic model. No upgrades etc. Any advise before I sign on the dotted line? We live in AZ and have a service center about 5 miles from my house.
Advice or suggestions welcome.
Thanks


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Just inspect it for damage, fit/finish, etc. make sure all doors open (6 of them) and windows go up down, usual stuff when buying a new car.

Arizona? I've heard of that place. Lots of Tesla's here.


----------



## Sundevil22 (3 mo ago)

Klaus-rf said:


> Just inspect it for damage, fit/finish, etc. make sure all doors open (6 of them) and windows go up down, usual stuff when buying a new car.
> 
> Arizona? I've heard of that place. Lots of Tesla's here.


Thank you for the advise it is appreciated.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Hopefully you won't be in the end of quarter rush, although it sounds as if there was some push to get some cars out that didn't make the cutoff.
Make sure you take that picture of you and the car in front of the Tesla sign.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

Sundevil22 said:


> Hello all,
> I will be a heading to Tesla to complete a purchase of a 2022 model 3.
> It is what I would call the basic model. No upgrades etc. Any advise before I sign on the dotted line? We live in AZ and have a service center about 5 miles from my house.
> Advice or suggestions welcome.
> Thanks


My son just took delivery 3 weeks ago, same car. Told him the same thing as suggested. Have your charging set up before delivery, check out fit and finish, pair all phone's before leaving with car. Just got back from Scottsdale service center today for a small repair on my 18 M3P. This service center does a great job, nice people. Welcome to Tesla world.


----------



## Jeff2GA (5 mo ago)

Inspect door and hatch carefully to make sure alignment is good. Rear hatch is problematic to adjust with consistency of gaps with rear lights from pass versus driver side. They are accustomed to adjusting doors.


----------



## Sundevil22 (3 mo ago)

Jeff2GA said:


> Inspect door and hatch carefully to make sure alignment is good. Rear hatch is problematic to adjust with consistency of gaps with rear lights from pass versus driver side. They are accustomed to adjusting doors.


Thank you good to know.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

You will likely want to drive more than the 5 miles back to your home. Calibrating the cameras takes 10-20 miles or so depending upon roads and markings.

Check to see if you have the mobile connector if you ordered one or when you might receive it. Similarly the HomeLink system if you ordered it. It will require a service visit to install.

If they’ll do it, it’s helpful to have the delivery person talk you through setting up your keycards and smartphones with you doing it with their instructions. Before you leave know how to get in and out of the car, how to shift and park, how to lock and unlock, and how to keep from drooling during the first time you accelerate out of the lot onto a highway.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

They don't come with the mobile connector standard now, right?

What's your plan for home charging? I'm perfectly happy with the mobile connector and a regular 120 V outlet, but then again the mobile connector came with the car when I bought it.


----------

